# CO2 Help please - Please close thread



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Due to the fact that I've upgraded to T5 HO lighting, I am now looking at buying some used CO2 equipment, but as I have never used CO2 before, I could use a bit of education!!!
Offered is a Singo (?) regulator, aquamedic solenoid, and unknown brand needle valve (from J&L Aquatics in Vancouver) and the actual tank.
So 2 questions - (1)any opinions on the listed brand names? and most importantly (2) what else do I need to use this in my fresh water tank?
Many thanks for all replies!!


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Too bad you're on the island. Do you come to Richmond much? The reason I ask is cause I can give you a demo on setting them up and what to look for when setting up a compressed CO2 setup as I've lots available here.

Basically it would be good to have a dual guage regulator, solenoid valve, and a good needle valve. A bubble counter is also good, but if you test the water or have a CO2 drop checker then you can go by the readings.

It seems that you have a Sigmo regulator which is a good one. The rest is standard and should be ok as long as it works. 

The only thing I can think of that you need is a CO2 diffuser but that's about it. I hope that helps. Good luck.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Mykiss - Many Thanks for the info - very helpfull!! As it looks like I will be buying this setup, and would like to support our sponsors, do you sell bubble counters and CO2 diffusers? If so, please PM me with price/shipping info.
PS - do I also need something other then standard clear plastic airline?
Thanks


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

you'll need tubing for connecting the CO2 to your diffuser...it's blue...and I think it's made of acrylic. Forgive me, it's late. I just know that it has to be for C02 because the carbonic acid can eat away at other types of tubing.

I highly recommend a bubble counter and diffuser. You may also want to look into a PH controller. It makes life a lot easier not worrying about how much C02 is being put into your tank. However, they can get a bit pricey. I recommend the Milwaukee SMS 122.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Sharkbait - definitely looking at a bubble counter and diffuser also, just searching the web now for good deals


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

This is the best diffuser (inline) I've used ever.

I'm not a big fan of those ceramic diffusers, I rather not see the CO2, its just a waste when you do.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

effox - Thanks for the info - I will be checking into it.
Bearing in mind that I have not SEEN a CO2, and am trying to figure out how to connect all the parts that I understand I need, what are the pro's and con's of using an inline diffuser vs something like this - http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...tor?&query=15897&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=0


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Reactor's are very efficient too, they just take up more room in your tank, and are unsightly.

If you have an external filter, you can often feed the co2 line directly into your filter, this way when the water gets pumped back into the tank, the impeller will dissolve the gas into the water.

I've tried it both ways, but I prefer that CO2 atomizer from the filter return the best.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Just finished some research - feedback on that diffuser is generally very good, but I also saw warnings / complaints about non-delivery? When did you buy yours? About how long for delivery? Do you have a spare to sell 
Thanks


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It was about 2-3 weeks delivery... It arrived before my other packages were supposed to. Over all a great experience. I don't have a spare unfortunately.

This was the seller I purchased it from.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Just waiting on a quote from one of our sponsors - but I am liking the inline that you have suggested - Thanks again!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want a reactor, you can also just build a PVC one and hook it to your canister outside of the tank. I personally run a hybrid system. The UP Atomizer on one side and a ceramic diffuser on the other. There are reportedly some benefits to CO2 misting and I believe in it and am trying it. Seems to work for me. I've never run an external reactor, but may do so on my next tank. Here's a how to for making an external PVC reactor: http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/co2reactor.htm


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Thanks effox - leaning towards your recommendation, only possible concern is if it is suitable for a 120G?


----------

